# 3DS To Allow Retail Software To Be Copied To System?



## Hadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

Source This



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo has packed 3DS with so many features that it's not even promoting some of the major ones. Today's Nikkei detailed one such silent feature: software install.
> 
> According to the paper, gamers will be able copy 3DS software to internal memory. Multiple games can be stored with the system in this fashion. You'll be able to switch between games by selecting a title from the system's main menu.
> 
> ...



They're just begging for this thing to be hacked!  They better have some good AP on it, while they'll still sell lots of games 3rd parties do tend to struggle unless they have a huge hit.


----------



## Raika (Jun 17, 2010)

I wonder if a retail cart can be used more than once... As in, allowing multiple people to copy the game from just one retail cart to multiple DS's...


----------



## Seraph (Jun 17, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> I wonder if a retail cart can be used more than once... As in, allowing multiple people to copy the game from just one retail cart to multiple DS's...


I was think a similar idea, but it is highly unlikely it'll be as simple as installing games on multiple DS's.  However, game card itself recognizes it can only be installed once, then this is a deterrent for selling/buying used games.  I'm sure there must be some robust AP if the 3DS does have this install feature.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 17, 2010)

Even if it's not hacked, this could mean that I can rent a cartridge, copy it on my 3DS and take it back just 15 minutes later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Seraph ninja'd me


----------



## Beats (Jun 17, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Even if it's not hacked, this would mean that I can rent a cartridge, copy it on my 3DS and take it back just 15 minutes later


That would be incredibly funny, and stupid.


----------



## Zantheo (Jun 17, 2010)

Would been really stupid if you couldn't use it for multiple 3DSs. What If I bought 100 games, installed them all on my 3DS and then suddenly a whale fell from the skies and crushed my 3DS? Should I have to buy ALL those games again?! HMMMMMMM?


----------



## Beats (Jun 17, 2010)

Actually, this is bad.

If it is stolen, it would contain all of your games, while, a normal DS would only contain 1 game.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

Zantheo said:
			
		

> Would been really stupid if you couldn't use it for multiple 3DSs. What If I bought 100 games, installed them all on my 3DS and then suddenly a whale fell from the skies and crushed my 3DS? Should I have to buy ALL those games again?! HMMMMMMM?


Its what most have to do on downloadable Nintendo content.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 17, 2010)

just be trading cartridges with your friends

DONT DEAL DRUGS!
DEAL 3DS Carts


----------



## Cermage (Jun 17, 2010)

i'd say you'd be connected to nintendo's wifi service when you can, thats when nintendo actually checks if its a game you've bought. (cd key system or something)


----------



## Spikey (Jun 17, 2010)

Zantheo said:
			
		

> Would been really stupid if you couldn't use it for multiple 3DSs. What If I bought 100 games, installed them all on my 3DS and then suddenly a whale fell from the skies and crushed my 3DS? Should I have to buy ALL those games again?! HMMMMMMM?


Well, it's a feature, not something required to play the game, so if there is such a limit in place you'll basically be stuck just using the cartridge like a normal person in the event of such a case. At least, this is my best educated guess on it.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 17, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> i'd say you'd be connected to nintendo's wifi service when you can, thats when nintendo actually checks if its a game you've bought. (cd key system or something)



Steam for DS haha

that would stop piracy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Please Enter your Unique 3DS cartirdge code"
"if your 3DS is registered to a Nintendo account stars will be credit also"


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 17, 2010)

I wonder how much internal memory it'll have if you can fit 3DS games on it + 3DSWare


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 17, 2010)

What if you break your 3DS and buy a new one, then find you can't install your games because you installed them on the now broken 3DS? that would be retarded >.> I'm sure you can install them on more than one 3DS.


----------



## Cermage (Jun 17, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> What if you break your 3DS and buy a new one, then find you can't install your games because you installed them on the now broken 3DS? that would be retarded >.> I'm sure you can install them on more than one 3DS.



tied to an account.


----------



## Theraima (Jun 17, 2010)

Beggin for hax lol.

Seriously tho, it's gonna suck if you install ALL of your games into your 3DS and it gets stole.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure that would lead to people having dummy accounts to "share".

This E3 has led to more questions being asked then before it.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a feeling it will be timed installs, ie you need to reregister the cartridge every week or something. It allows trades and broken 3ds's, without being too difficult to use


----------



## soulfire (Jun 17, 2010)

ok guys here is the thing that nintendo did this is mine theorie:

it works like pokemon you send the game to the 3ds and a key like thing that only can be at or your card or your 3ds so if you want your card to work on a other 3ds you must tranfer the key back to the cardridge to play on a other 3ds if you want it back you just send it back to 3ds

it's like pokemon because you can san pokemon to the pokewalker and back to the cardridge i think it will be the same system. 

there still only 1 problem because if you have all the keys and games in the 3ds and you will lose it then you lost all your games though.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hackers will probably hack the stored .3ds file loader to allow any .3ds game files stored on the SD card able to boot

Custom Firmware will be the answer


----------



## sudeki300 (Jun 17, 2010)

do you really think that any console company would release a brand new console that you could copy retail games onto the onboard memory and play without any copy protection in place or checking system. this is one of the stupidest things i have heard yet just because they say it's software does not mean it's retail games in anyway. the software houses that makes the games would not release any games for the 3ds if that was the case.........................................sudeki300


----------



## Gnargle (Jun 17, 2010)

sudeki300 said:
			
		

> do you really think that any console company would release a brand new console that you could copy retail games onto the onboard memory and play without any copy protection in place or checking system. this is one of the stupidest things i have heard yet just because they say it's software does not mean it's retail games in anyway. the software houses that makes the games would not release any games for the 3ds if that was the case.........................................sudeki300


It doesn't mean it won't have copy protection...

Lrn2thinkb4uspeak


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 17, 2010)

sudeki300 said:
			
		

> do you really think that any console company would release a brand new console that you could copy retail games onto the onboard memory and play without any copy protection in place or checking system. this is one of the stupidest things i have heard yet just because they say it's software does not mean it's retail games in anyway. the software houses that makes the games would not release any games for the 3ds if that was the case.........................................sudeki300



i think there doing it to stop Cards like R4, Acekard, Supercard because we all use the excuse, Oh no we are using it so we can carry all our games on one chip, kids lose them all the time if they have to many


----------



## killnnllik (Jun 17, 2010)

I really hope they'll have some superb AP on this, cause I personally would really want to see piracy to be fought back. And for people who do use hacked consoles/flashcards for homebrew, to be enabled to upload it to some kind of store like apple store, in order for it to be distributed. This way nintendo can still control what people get on their system, but not restricting them to only play what they release.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jun 17, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> They're just begging for this thing to be hacked!



I would say they are removing any legit reason to own a flash cart capable of loading commercial games.


----------



## eife (Jun 17, 2010)

maybe it's only for multiplayer, just like the old starcraft on pc...

would be real good then


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh man imagine a homebrew usb loader thing for this (is their a usb port on it). Plugging ina  flash drive and accessing all your 3ds games. Trusting Nintendo there will be some serious encryption on its part


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Nintendo will be putting everything they have got and MORE into anti-piracy on the 3DS. May be they'll go the hypervisor route? After how mainstream DS and GBA piracy has gotten, I'm sure they're taking it seriously.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 17, 2010)

This is great! I don't like buying downloads, but I don't like having to switch cartridges either. I couldn't ask for a better solution


----------



## Cyan (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice feature if it's real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even if we can't copy from retail card to memory, I would love to have a download service (with cheaper games than if you bought the retail version).
The idea to store multiple games on the console is a good idea, it looks like our flashcard.
Maybe the games could be stored on (or even better played from) SDHC card too !
something like transferring WiiWare to SD.

of course they will include good AP, but if they can include a good feature like that, I'm ok with AP
It would prove that Nintendo is listening to players (or hackers) and acknowledge the flashcard features (ability to store many games at once). ... Well, here I'm certainly dreaming, they will just tell it's their idea


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 17, 2010)

ive heard this on iwata asks on nintendos e3 network. thats prob where the source got it from.

my theories are:
that they tie it to the MAC address, that way in the case of a broken 3DS, you simply write the address before hand, call them, might replace it or repair it with the address reinstalled, with all your games and wares installed.

or just simply send it to a server for game saves. thats one thing they are doing in pkmn black and white. something like sending either your game or game save to the internet so you can play it online on computer, or to that extent. Source: Pokebeach


----------



## Cermage (Jun 17, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Not sure that would lead to people having dummy accounts to "share".
> 
> This E3 has led to more questions being asked then before it.



i'd imagine you can only tie one system at a time to said account, unique system id for one account. handhelds are handhelds, personal use.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 17, 2010)

killnnllik said:
			
		

> I really hope they'll have some superb AP on this, cause I personally would really want to see piracy to be fought back. And for people who do use hacked consoles/flashcards for homebrew, to be enabled to upload it to some kind of store like apple store, in order for it to be distributed. This way nintendo can still control what people get on their system, but not restricting them to only play what they release.



But doing that completely takes away our freedom, these days all latest consoles have some form of control on your system all thanks to the Internet they can take and remove any feature they want, or even alter your ds completely, i miss the old days of the nes and snes, no updates, no firmwares if glitches were found, no removal of features, it was always the same everytime you turned on your nes or snes


----------



## Minox (Jun 17, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or they could do it the Steam way, you need to be logged into their service online to have access to this functionality. That is, you can still play your retail games but you can not use this unless you've authenticated with their servers.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 17, 2010)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not so sure about that though, they might've called a new reason into life.
if the DSi is a sign of what is to come, there's a good chance the 3DS will have region locking.
and i think being able to play games from a different region is a pretty good excuse for piracy if there's region locking.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

LelouchVII said:
			
		

> Actually, this is bad.
> 
> If it is stolen, it would contain all of your games, while, a normal DS would only contain 1 game.


You'd still have the physical equivalents of those games at home. So you would still be able to play them.


----------



## Cermage (Jun 17, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Cermage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'd doubt nintendo would do something like that, idea of the installation is so you don't have to carry carts around. not everyone goes to places that do have wi-fi access.


----------



## Minox (Jun 17, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is true, I just wanted to mention one of the possibilities no matter how unlikely it would be.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 17, 2010)

Can you transfer DS roms to System from PC ?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 17, 2010)

I had actually wondered whether a feature like this would be included beforehand. If it's implemented sensibly then it could turn out well, but I wouldn't want them to go down the whole super-DRM route.


----------



## chinmi (Jun 17, 2010)

damn, i can see a store using this method to "sell pirated" games...  all the store need is buy "original cart", and install it in it's customer's 3ds.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2010)

Anyway, have there been any confirmations of an actual cartridge slot?  Nintendo has marketed the 3DS as 
backwards compatible with the DSi, but the major feature of DSi, is most notably DSiWare...Custom firmware seems like it will
be the eventual answer to me, remember the DSi did support up to a 32GB SD card...

It is likely that in the eyes of homebrew developers that the 3DS will be the holy-grail among nintendo-consoles at the moment, 
just because of it's increased power due to the ability of the device to render each image twice > stereoscopic 3D.  My guess is that this console will take a long time
to get hacked, similar to the PSPgo, which has eventually now had success with a 6.20 kernal exploit.  It'll be best to pick up
this device as soon as possible if you want to run homebrew on it to avoid incremental homebrew/cfw protections on later models.


I'm surprised that no one has mentioned this, but then again, Nintendo isn't Sony.  This seems remarkably similar to the PSPgo. I mean, internal memory and everything as well...
it just screams digital distribution...I also agree about the price...This is definitely debauchery by gamestop/EBGames', Nintendo isn't likely to venture past the $300 mark.  At the most
I think they'd sell the 3DS commercially for $250, so it's best to wait rather than cash in on this "pre-order", which the consensus seems to be is a way for $games to make money. In addition.
I'm fairly sure that you can pick up a PS3 for $300, forget $350.  Furthermore if you buy a used model you could save a considerable amount of cash.

It just begs to differ whether or not the PS3D capabilities are anywhere as refined as the 3DS, I doubt they are, but pending prices it's a good question.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 17, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> i'd say you'd be connected to nintendo's wifi service when you can, thats when nintendo actually checks if its a game you've bought. (cd key system or something)


& what if you don't have WIFI connection ??? I don't @ home or in work & I don't have my DS switched on when I go to/from work... does this mean I won't be able to play any games because it can't check to see if it's legit ????


----------



## Rayder (Jun 17, 2010)

It sounds like Ninty has taken to heart one of the reasons people pirate; so we don't have to carry multiple carts with us all the time.

Of course for me, that's not exactly my TOP reason for doing it.


----------



## Gnargle (Jun 17, 2010)

I2aven's_Sage said:
			
		

> Anyway, have there been any confirmations of an actual cartridge slot?


It's on the back. The ones in Nintendo's booth have faux cartidges in.


----------



## altorn (Jun 17, 2010)

Instead of keeping the battle against piracy, they could sell games cheaper so people will want to buy the games.

Buying a couple of games for 20bucks will come a long way, for companies and users alike.
Even if each sell wont make up for a company's expenses for the game and publishing, the volume of people buying the game will make up for it.

that's one of the reasons why there are many pirates, because games are a bit too costly. most people cannot buy each and every game they want (especially now that games, good games even, come out very fast and simultaneously)

I can afford games but I still pirate, my reason is to not bring my carts with me if i go out.


----------



## GentleFist (Jun 17, 2010)

if the ds would use the internet to check if software is genuine like windows it would end up really troublesome
though thats probably unlikely


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 17, 2010)

It will probly work like the DLC of the 360. You'll need a net connection to rigster the game when installing. Each game will than be linked to your account. Each copy will have it's own built in CD-like key. If someone tries to install a game where the CD-key as already been used the install will fail. The keys will be linked to ancount and the system. If you replace your 3ds, all you have to do is sign-in to your account (on the new one) and do a liecense transfer. Just like the 360s the L-transfer will be only available once a year.


----------



## Arwen20 (Jun 17, 2010)

This is interesting news. I'm not sure I will believe it until I see it. The psp go had rumors of transfering umd games but it never happened.


----------



## altorn (Jun 17, 2010)

Will the 3DS' WiFi be more powerful than the DSi? Doing these online things will surely take time if one's using a DSi to do it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 17, 2010)

altorn said:
			
		

> Will the 3DS' WiFi be more powerful than the DSi? Doing these online things will surely take time if one's using a DSi to do it.


Yes, I think the WiFi has been improved in the 3DS.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 17, 2010)

Gaming companies know they have you by the short hairs.  In most places, once you buy a game and open it, you can't take it back if it sucks or won't run on your computer, etc.  You can only trade it in for a fraction of the price you paid.  And now they are even trying to stop you from being able to trade in games.  That's already happened with PC games.

So, you get games that are many times half-assed, buggy or just plain shovelware, you can't take them back for disliking them and you can't trade them in.  And that's beyond the fact that most games are overpriced.

For many people, that really only leaves one viable option that makes any sense; piracy.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 17, 2010)

No need for flashcarts anymore! We can now back up our games through Nintendo's new software install! *Throws out Acekard*


----------



## tajio (Jun 17, 2010)

Xbox 360 already does this... You install the game right into the hard drive and play the game from there with no need of putting the disc in.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 17, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> Xbox 360 already does this... You install the game right into the hard drive and play the game from there with no need of putting the disc in.


I always hear you do have to put the disc in


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 17, 2010)

Correct. Unless you have a j-tag/live-banned 360


----------



## Cyan (Jun 17, 2010)

I think it can be considered as a confirmation that 3DS can launch games from memory, because all the units at 3E didn't have any cartridge inserted when the reviewers made their video !
That bothered me to not see them in the slot and still have few playable demos.
Or maybe it was some special units for E3 only, with the game inside the console.

What do you think ?

There are screenshot of a game's card, but it was on a show case only.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 17, 2010)

To me this seem sketchy.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 17, 2010)

If Nintendo were to include 3G to the 3DS, then I could see them having a Steam-like design with running games installed onto the 3DS's memory, that when you install a game, the 3G is activated, and information about the game is transferred to Nintendo's servers, and everytime you want to play an installed game, the 3G gets activated and retrieves information to acknowledge that it is legit. They've talked about downloadable content much like the Amazon Kindle, where the price for downloading the content, no matter how many times it gets downloaded, is included in the purchase price of the content itself.

EDIT:

Re-watching the conference at e3.nintendo.com about the 3DS, Mr. Satoru Iwata mentioned, starting from time index 1:04:06, that "Even if you are not near a WiFi-access point, you may discover that new stages, new quests, ghost-data, and the new rankings, have already been downloaded. And we will provide this kind of very unique communication (such?) in a way that can be used by anyone regardless of their technological knowledge or their gaming experience. And, there is no need to pay a monthly fee."


----------



## Anakir (Jun 17, 2010)

The fact that you can't always find a WiFi signal wherever you go kind of leaves internet out of the picture. Maybe it requires you to register the product online and its only shared with 1 3DS. So.. if someone goes rent a game, only one person will ever be able to use that game (as in without the cartridge). After that, the game is pretty much yours. 

I'm doubting the 3DS can hold that many games. I'm sure Nintendo won't go out of their way to give us a library of 100s of games on a single 3DS. Maybe 5 at most?

Edit: Maybe they make you purchase this kind of feature by offering a monthly fee or something? That seems more likely so people won't take advantage of it. Meh. I don't know anymore.


----------



## zuron7 (Jun 17, 2010)

With every new system Nintendo seems to be stealing something from the Homebrew developers.


----------



## Escape (Jun 17, 2010)

Yea, I remember a few people saying that they buy a flash cart because they can't carry so many games. 

Well, I want to see those people now buy all the games, and not buy a flash cart (when and if it will come out)


----------



## lostdwarf (Jun 17, 2010)

my dsi already can do this.  I have 40 games on my dsi, unhacked.  Most are on my sd card but i have 10 on the menu,, and i can swap em when i like. X


----------



## leinad (Jun 17, 2010)

I assume there will not be enough space to save more than 2~3 games at the same time ("max 2GByte games"). So buy->sell/bring back shouldn't be the biggest problem. And maybe nintendo already knows it will be hacked, so they this time try to be nicer to their users.

But if this is like we imagine, and if we get some kind of custom firmware working, it would mean it is possible to run retail games from memory -> No need for a flashcard


----------



## Uzumakijl (Jun 17, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> It sounds like Ninty has taken to heart one of the reasons people pirate; so we don't have to carry multiple carts with us all the time.
> 
> Of course for me, *that's not exactly my TOP reason for doing it*.



Maybe everybody, me included likes steam, so making another theoretical comparison won't hurt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, all left is a "Free Week" thing, That way you could try everything just like you do with a flashcard, then you decide if you wanna buy it or not.

Anyways this seems like a pretty cool feature for me i hope they implement it i just hope 3DS is not region locked... 

And regarding the "3DS will be always connected downloading things etc." thing, i swear Nintendo said you can turn that option off if you want so i don't think that will be an issue.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 17, 2010)

leinad said:
			
		

> And maybe nintendo already knows it will be hacked, so they this time try to be nicer to their users.



Would you be nice to sex offenders that kept offending? Being "nicer" in that way is like Nintendo take the side of the hackers. Not only would they lose money, but they'd lose all confidence with 3rd party companies, as well as people in their 1st and 2nd party establishments.


----------



## leinad (Jun 17, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> leinad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, hackers & hyper pirate not used to pay even a cent for software or games will not be stopped.
But if the console offers everything flashcards would do (except download-pirating), the majority might not bother about hacking, specialy if there will be bricking-risks.


----------



## Spikey (Jun 17, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Yea, I remember a few people saying that they buy a flash cart because they can't carry so many games.
> 
> Well, I want to see those people now buy all the games, and not buy a flash cart (when and if it will come out)


ok. Considering I already buy all the games I enjoy that are on my DS, this will be of no issue. The only issue being the lack of try before I buy which I've done on many titles I wasn't sure about only to find out it's completely awesome and buying it.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 17, 2010)

leinad said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is unfortunate that the homebrew community relies on hacking to get things working for them. If pirates relied on these homebrew hackers, and Nintendo gave the homebrew community access while keeping security high so that they didn't need to hack, that could help, even if it was short term.


----------



## Seraph (Jun 17, 2010)

*If anyone has actually watched the Iwata Asks segment with Konno then the feature in this topic is most likely only a tag mode like feature.  Such as getting status updates with people around you for the games you have installed this feature to.  So it doesn't actually sound like playing a game without the cart at all if you watch the interview.*


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 17, 2010)

Lol watch Nintendo say "you can run your backups on 1 system and that is your system no one else".
sorta like the DSiWare.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 17, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Yea, I remember a few people saying that they buy a flash cart because they can't carry so many games.
> 
> Well, I want to see those people now buy all the games, and not buy a flash cart (when and if it will come out)



I buy all my games now, but usually play them on a flashcart, and use an NDS Adapter Plus to update the save data on my actual cartridges every once in a while, after I've made enough progress on the flashcart.

I'd still like a 3DS flashcart, though, so as to still be able to distribute Wonder Cards to my Pokemon games with a second 3DS (once the inevitable time comes when a distro cart is dumped).  Canada gets no events at all, and I don't want to directly AR hack or Pokesav my cartridge.

I also hope there's a device like the NDS Adapter that allows 3DS saves to be dumped to *.sav files on your computer.  I like having backups.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 17, 2010)

Id bet they are only saying this because of how you could do this on the test models at E3, which isnt really representative of anything.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Jun 17, 2010)

It's insane to think the 3DS will let you install games to it's internal memory! If it does have internal storage, it'll be for saves and maybe music and films as they're suggesting the ability to watch 3D movies on the 3DS.

They also can't stop people making backups of their games as it isn't _technically_ illegal to play a backup of something you own, providing you can prove you've purchased the original. And the 1-install-per-cart route is a ridiculous waste of cash on Nintendo's part! Why make carts??

To me, it seems they want to move towards online-only game distribution as believe it or not, piracy isn't the biggest problem facing game developers, it's game re-sale. You buy your game, complete it, then take it to a second-hand game shop to be sold on to someone else. When it is, the developer only gets paid once for the game, yet two people get legal copies and this is what they want to stamp out. Online distribution is the way to do this but if they made the jump straight to online only, they would isolate a section of gamers who have no need or want for internet gaming. They paid $200 for a gaming device and they have to pay an ISP for an internet subscription too, even if they only thing they'd use it for is downloading DS games?? Ridiculous!

I honestly do hope Nintendo start winning this piracy war but if/when they do, I hope it doesn't come at the cost of Homebrew developers. I love those guys and they're the reason for my flashcart(s)!


----------



## Seraph (Jun 17, 2010)

Seraph said:
			
		

> *If anyone has actually watched the Iwata Asks segment with Konno then the feature in this topic is most likely only a tag mode like feature.  Such as getting status updates with people around you for the games you have installed this feature to.  So it doesn't actually sound like playing a game without the cart at all if you watch the interview.*


Just to make sure people actually read it.  The interview is actually from Nintendo so it sounds more accurate than the source of tis article does


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 17, 2010)

LelouchVII said:
			
		

> If it is stolen, it would contain all of your games, while, a normal DS would only contain 1 game.


You can still keep your game cart, though?
This is just an alternate method of accessing your games.


----------



## cruznik71450 (Jun 17, 2010)

The reason flashcart's are convenient is for the ability to store multiple games without swapping carts. I have lost many DS games because they are way to small and a carrying case is kinda childish. If Nintendo goes with the backing up of games directly to the 3DS it would make things convenient enough so that the younger audience can easily keep track of there games without the worry about the loss of them. It would make sense to have product codes so that you would have to buy new but it should definitely  not be stuck to one 3DS system. I would feel more motivated to go out an buy a game new apposed to used if they made it so I could have it directly on my console as well as keeping the availability to play my game I own on a second console in case it gets broke/lost/stolen. Another thing is i plan to get a 3DS for myself and my younger sister and we live in the same household so it just seems like it's fair to be able to swap games in and out because she is still to young to work for games and I'm pretty broke so buying a game is hard enough.


----------



## Cermage (Jun 18, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> & what if you don't have WIFI connection ??? I don't @ home or in work & I don't have my DS switched on when I go to/from work... does this mean I won't be able to play any games because it can't check to see if it's legit ????
> 
> its not a feature that you* have* to use, if you dont have wi-fi, you cant use it. it doesnt stop you from playing games.
> 
> ...



this argument is silly. time and time again, pirates will always find some reason to try and justify. no one can guarantee there being enough people to fill the margin. a game sells at $30, and 250k copies sell, thats 750k returned, game sells at $20, they'd need 375k copies to sell and get the same amount of return.  no one can guarantee there being another 125k people willing to buy the game, maybe another 20-30k. publishers and retailers aren't going to go off a couple surveys and suddenly change their prices.


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 18, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> They're just begging for this thing to be hacked!  They better have some good AP on it, while they'll still sell lots of games 3rd parties do tend to struggle unless they have a huge hit.


I agree, they're just making this too easy for us.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jun 18, 2010)

Doesn't sound like an idea Nintendo would use, but it would be nice.
Would lesson the reason to get a flash cartridge though I'd still prefer homebrew over "official" functions.

I hope the feature stays when its released. I would love to have my most played games on the go.
Though its easy enough to cart some carts around now and then so I'd probably just stick to the internal space or SD cards.

Hacking wise, I really hope we can see some nice features.
AP shouldn't be too much of a problem, though usually its hardware thats the hardest to deal with.
If only they would give us a way to program for it so we dont need to hack. Would be nice.


----------



## Joktan (Jun 18, 2010)

xbox 360 lets you install the games so that it doesnt spin the disk as much.possibly it contains a different cart or savves to the sd a code that makes it only work for yours 3ds when that certain code is beind accsessed.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 18, 2010)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> I would say they are removing any legit reason to own a flash cart capable of loading commercial games.



Except our current flashcarts are for the DS/Lite/i, which does not support this feature.


----------



## Seraph (Jun 18, 2010)

http://e3.nintendo.com/iwata-asks/#/?v=iwataasks_konno_3DS

Go to 3:20 in the video.  I still think this is the feature they are describing in the article.  I'm sure there would have been a lot more buzz if there were full software installs.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jun 18, 2010)

I think the way it would work is in the Nintendo 3DS menu, there will be an option to "Install a game cartridge." Upon clicking this option, it will first authenticate with some arbitrary Nintendo server and send your 3DS information (serial number and other console identification stuff). Of course, in order to do this, it will probably check to see if the 3DS has the latest and unmodified firmware for the 3DS.

Once this has successfully finished, it will ask you to plug the game cartridge you want to move into internal memory. Every game cartridge will have a game ID number and a unique serial number assigned to it. The process will be something similar too:

1) Create ticket and game loader on 3DS menu
2) Save game ID and serial ID to nintendo servers under respective 3DS folder
3) Copy game cartridge to 3DS

Similar when removing game:

1)Delete game data and remove contents
2)Delete serial ID and game ID from nintendo servers
3)Delete the loader from nintendo 3DS menu

---

As you can see, every retail game can only be copied to one 3DS at the same time, otherwise that unique serial ID number to every game will conflict and disallow the game to be moved to the 3DS.

The order of the steps is done for a reason, any developer can see how important that order is to eliminate potential problems.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 18, 2010)

0H H3y gUY5! 1m NEw 2 d1s pLaCE and WheRE d0 I d0wNL0Ad tEH neW Nintendo 3DS?
^That was a joke, trigger happy mods.


I hope there isn't much DRM for this function just for the fear of being locked out for some stupid reason. Also, if it is like Steam, that would suck. i don't always play my games at an access point. That's stupid. I'd probably keep my wifi thing switched off (there is the switch on the side) just to conserve battery. I hope this is a hit for legal customers and Nintendo, not for DRM. This function will be cool if done right, AKA, no harsh DRM.


EDIT:
Seeing Seraph's video, it seems more likely that this would be used like a save file location and not and install location.

Also, it seems like a embedded program that will run the local-communication thing (pass by wifi).


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 18, 2010)

Also, one other thought on this.

Regular DS cartridges have no serial number or anything on them. Either they won't be allowed to be copied, or this feature will be abused the heck out of.

Heck, retail stores like the one I work at may even have to cut the return period down even further.


----------



## Salax (Jun 18, 2010)

New 3DS! Powered entirely by DSteam! 

That would actually be amazing, but so unlikely it's not even worth considering.

Edit-- It would only be amazing if the 3DS can use 3G to load games. Otherwise it would be completely awful.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 18, 2010)

Salax said:
			
		

> Edit-- It would only be amazing if the 3DS can use 3G to load games. Otherwise it would be completely awful.


Then you'd need some kind of carrier or something.


----------



## granville (Jun 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> IGN: They're (Nikkei) saying that there's an option you can use to install software so that you don't have to bring your cartridges with you. It was something separate from DSiWare.
> 
> Miyamoto: I'm not familiar with that.



http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=127238

So don't assume this is true. He actually said he hadn't heard of this, not even the normal "rumor/speculation no comment."


----------



## Nollog (Jun 19, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Cermage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could be on to something.

Like the reason they said "2GB max. at launch" for the game cards could be because you get a gamecard in the box, and bring it to gamestop etc. if you don't have a credit card, and they put the game on it and you now have it on the cart.

A little far-fetched maybe, but that would definitely be a good way to beat piracy.
Or at least if there is piracy, you can track it to the store and that store could give you the employee details for who has access.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 23, 2010)

maybe it will be a legal weapon against carts which say some ppl want their games on one cart hence we have already done it and the only reason remaining for carts is homebrew and piracy
we can see this being hackable (very difficult even so)... it will be something like the PSP
if this is very hackable then tht would be the best thing for gamers to just buy the console with no extras


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

i broke my wii, and regardless of my request, nintendo just took the old one and sent em a new one without any of my wiiware on it... so i decided to start pirating wiiware/wii games.


----------



## gameguy95 (Jul 13, 2010)

it is turning into the ipod touch but with 2 screens, 3d, and cameras


----------

